# 2011-up GM Western Ultramount Truckside Brackets



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

F/S: Western Ultramount Truckside Brackets
Fits 2011-up GM 2500 and 3500 platforms
Western Part#: 69981 mount

$350
Phil
630-768-3211


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Still have these.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Still have um.


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I am interested in these.
217-971-9110


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Feel free to give me a call


----------

